# Reparacion de tarjetas grafica e identificar componentes en corto o defectuosos,



## Uriellixim (May 30, 2020)

Hola a todos!
Desde hace unos meses, he estado interesado en reparar tarjetas gráficas. No soy ningún experto ni estoy cerca de ello, pero me gustaria aprender por aqui y leer mas info sobre electronica tambien de manera que tanto yo como cualquier otra persona que pase por aquí pueda aprender algo nuevo. Tengo conocimientos básicos, sé diferenciar entre los componentes electronico de una gráfica, pero me gustaria saber mas alla o profundizarme un poco mas, lo cual me gustaria a aprender solo identificar cual es el componente electronico que esta en corto ya sea con la vista o con polimetro o multimetro que tengo por ahi, de igual forma tambien conocer los sintomas que presenta la tarjeta grafica y más o menos cuál es la posible solución tomando en cuenta los sintomas que presentan. Aqui tengo 4 tarjetas graficas que no funcionan bien, pero siento que podria ser reparado, pero aqui le dejo dos ejemplos de ellas pero que no sea tan largo el post, ya si les interesa saber las otras dos que tengo, igual lo pongo mas tarde aqui en el mismo post

Tarjeta grafica: GTX 1080 Gigabyte G1 Gaming

Sintomas: La tarjeta grafica se conecto por medio de pci express de la tarjeta madre ya conectado con los 8 pines que requiere la grafica, pero al tratar de encender la pc completa, no prende nada ni siquiera la tarjeta madre, pero sin la tarjeta grafica puesta enciende y funciona bien la tarjeta madre, tambien enciende bien de manera normal con la tarjeta grafica puesta en PCI pero sin los 8 pines conectado aunque ya despues no da imagen o no hay señal. En pocas palabras la tarjeta no enciende para nada ni la tarjeta madre con los 8 pines conectado.

Hipotesis: Logicamente puede ser falla de la energia que tiene la tarjeta grafica, debido que la pc impide que prenda todo,  podria ser que los fusibles que esten fundidas u otro componente que se encarga de alimentar a la tarjeta grafica, yo que sé.

Posible solucion: Este es mi gran duda, como puedo identificar los componentes que esta en corto con multimetro, ya que soy un poco novato para saber si los mosfet o los capacitores solidos o condesadores o VRM esten en corto ya que a simple vista todo lo veo bien o no lo veo como algo quemado jeje

Fotos:


----------



## capitanp (May 30, 2020)

A mi tambien me gustaria hacer cirugía cardiaca pero solo saber que cañito va con cada cañito y como pegarlos, eso de la sangre me da terror

saludos jejeje


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 30, 2020)

¿Probaste con una fuente poderosa? puede que se esté apagando por exceso de consumo propio de la placa y no por un corto en ella, algunas fuentes no encienden con mucha carga por mas que cuándo entran en régimen puedan entregar toda la potencia.


----------



## Uriellixim (May 30, 2020)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> ¿Probaste con una fuente poderosa? puede que se esté apagando por exceso de consumo propio de la placa y no por un corto en ella, algunas fuentes no encienden con mucha carga por mas que cuándo entran en régimen puedan entregar toda la potencia.


Si, he probado con una fuente EVGA 500w y otra de cooler master de 600w, supongo que deberia de alimentar lo suficiente para la tarjeta grafica, pero ambos le pasa lo mismo, igual que he probado con otra tarjeta madre e igual le pasa lo mismo, entonces me queda la conclusion que es la tarjeta grafica que esta fallando.


----------



## Scooter (May 31, 2020)

Me hace gracia hablar de cortos en equipos complejos como si fuese una linterna.
No sé si es un localismo, me parece más un simplismo; He visto videos el llutuf en los que encuentran "el corto" de "un Airbus A380" y lo arreglan así con un polímetro y un cutter.
Será que soy viejo y los equipos ahora se arreglan así, yo que sé, nunca he arreglado una gráfica.


----------



## capitanp (May 31, 2020)

*Scooter *no te olvides la Cinta Pato, no se puede arreglar nada sin cinta Pato


----------



## Andrxx (May 31, 2020)

Por si sirve de ayuda en las tarjetas gráficas antiguas con condensadores electrolíticos solían abombarse y explotarse... hasta secarse por completo originando caidas de tensión. Lo que veo ahí son condensadores de estado solido.


----------



## Uriellixim (May 31, 2020)

Andrxx dijo:


> Por si sirve de ayuda en las tarjetas gráficas antiguas con condensadores electrolíticos solían abombarse y explotarse... hasta secarse por completo originando caidas de tensión. Lo que veo ahí son condensadores de estado solido.


Es cierto jeje, son condensadores de estado solido, se supone que son de buena calidad, aunque en ese caso de la GTX 1080 ,no veo ningun quemado o que se haya algo abierto por el estilo


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2020)

si se apaga al conectar el conector de8 pines es por que tiene corto y la fuente se protege


----------



## Uriellixim (Jun 2, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> si se apaga al conectar el conector de8 pines es por que tiene corto y la fuente se protege


Exactamente jeje, la razon que hice este post, es averiguar cual es el componente electronico que esta en corto jeje y pues me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de encontrar la falla con un multimetro o polimetro


----------



## analogico (Jun 2, 2020)

Uriellixim dijo:


> Exactamente jeje, la razon que hice este post, es averiguar cual es el componente electronico que esta en corto jeje y pues me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de encontrar la falla con un multimetro o polimetro


pues si ademas tuvieras una fuente de laboratorio


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 5, 2020)

le pasa lo mismo que las placas madre-- entra corto los mosfet
revisa drenaje sourse el corto.. cambias y listo.


----------



## Uriellixim (Jun 14, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> le pasa lo mismo que las placas madre-- entra corto los mosfet
> revisa drenaje sourse el corto.. cambias y listo.


Si lo mismo pense, voy a checar y vere si encuentro la falla


----------



## ElectroKu (Oct 30, 2021)

Con una igual, me estoy peleando yo.
Yo no tengo voltaje en los gate de los Mosfet de fuente 1 y son controlados por el pwm 2 y ahí estoy, esperando repuestos.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 31, 2021)

Testea los gates , con la función diodo, a tierra y fijate si no estan en corto.


----------



## Jacobo hn (Ene 28, 2022)

Hola Uriell, lograste reparar la 1070? Casualmente hoy encontré un tipo con un canal en YouTube que se dedica a reparar PCs, estuve viendo unos videos de GPUs ya que estoy reparando una RX560 que tenía tirada por mi casa; aún tengo un par de dudas más que todo por que le falta un componente pero aquí te dejo el canal del compa:


			https://youtube.com/c/OsmanysMartinez
		

Saludos y espero que puedas reparar la GPU


----------



## paliz (Ene 28, 2022)

Reparar tarjetas de este tipo sin tener equipo especializado, digamos que es misión imposible. A menos que se tenga información concerniente a bibliográfica técnica suministrada por el fabricante en donde se conozcan puntualmente los Test Point en determinados sectores de la placa, para así, ir descartando zonas y luego aislar la fuente de la falla, eso sin mencionar el hecho que la reparación podría complicarse si la falla tiene que ver con microprocesadores de muy difícil acceso en el mercado.

Si al menos tuvieras un *Huntron Tracker, *un analizador de componentes electrónicos en placa, el cual te muestra en una pantalla, la gráfica especifica para cada componente y es bastante útil para detectar fallos sin desoldar piezas.


----------

